#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Fouten in de Koran

## Johannes1

*Als profetische historie bevat de koran veel fouten en anachronismen*
De bewering dat Jezus niet door kruisiging werd gexecuteerd is zonder enig historisch bewijs. En van de dingen waar alle vroege bronnen het over eens zijn is Jezus kruisiging.
Marjam de moeder van Isa wordt een zus van Aron, en ook de dochter van Arons vader Imraan (Hebreeuws: Amram) genoemd. Blijkbaar heeft Mohammed Maria (Hebreeuws: Mirjam) verward met de Mirjam uit Exodus. De twee leefden meer dan tweeduizend jaar na elkaar!
In de bijbel is Haman de minister van Ahasverus in Medi en Perzi (Ester 3: 1-2). Niettemin plaatst de koran hem meer dan duizend jaar eerder als een minister van een Egyptische Farao.
De bewering dat christenen in drie Goden geloven - Vader, zoon Jezus en moeder Maria - is onjuist. De koran heeft het ook verkeerd door te beweren dat de joden zeggen dat Ezra (Oezair) een zoon van God was (Soera 9:30). De beschuldiging tegen christen- en jodendom van polythesme is slecht genformeerd zijn en onjuist (Deuteronomium 6:4, Jacobus 2:19a).
Het verhaal van de man met de twee hoorns (Soera 18:83 vergelijk ook Danil 8:3, 20-21) is afgeleid van het verhaal van Alexander de Grote. Zeker was Alexander de Grote geen moslim.
Het probleem met de naam Isa is reeds behandeld. Andere bijbelnamen worden ook in de koran verkeerd begrepen, en hun betekenis is verloren gegaan. Bijvoorbeeld Elisa, dat God is redding betekent, wordt in de koran gepresenteerd als al-Yasja, El God veranderend in a l- de. (De islamitische traditie deed hetzelfde met Alexander de Grote, door hem al-Iskandar de Iskander te noemen). Abraham Vader van velen (vergelijk Genesis 17:5) zou accurater gerepresenteerd worden als Aboerahim in plaats van Ibrahiem aangezien Aboe vader betekent.
De koran laat een Samaritaan het gouden kalf maken, dat door de Isralieten in de wildernis aanbeden werd (Soera 20: 85) tijdens de Uittocht. In werkelijkheid was het Aron (Exodus 34:1-6). De Samaritanen bestonden niet tot enkele eeuwen later. Zij waren afstammelingen van de noordelijke Isralieten eeuwen na de Uittocht.
Veel koranverhalen kunnen worden getraceerd tot joodse en christelijke volksvertellingen en ander verzonnen literatuur. Bijvoorbeeld het verhaal van Abraham die de afgodsbeelden vernietigt (Soera 37) wordt gevonden in een joodse volksvertelling, de Midrash Rabbah. Het koranische verhaal van Zacharias, de vader van Johannes de Doper, is gebaseerd op een christelijke fabel uit de tweede eeuw. Het verhaal dat Jezus werd geboren onder een palmboom is ook gebaseerd op een latere fabel, alsook het verhaal dat Jezus vogels tot leven wekt. Alles wat de koran over het leven van Jezus zegt dat niet wordt terug gevonden in de bijbel, kan getraceerd worden tot verzonnen fabels van meer dan 100 jaar na Jezus dood.
Jezus titels als Messias en Woord van God, die de koran gebruikt, worden in de koran niet uitgelegd. Nu in de bijbel, vanwaar zij genomen zijn, worden deze titels goed gentegreerd in een omvattend theologisch systeem.
De koran noemt de Heilige Geest in verband met Jezus, door gebruik te maken van bewoordingen uit de evangelin. Ibn Ishaak (_Het leven van Mohammed_) doet verslag van Mohammed door te zeggen dat deze Geest de engel Gabril was (vergelijk ook soera 16:102, 2:97). Echter, de bijbelse bewoording Geest van God (Roeach Elohim) of Heilige Geest kan alleen worden begrepen in het licht van de Hebreeuwse geschriften. Het verwijst zeker niet naar een engel.
Jezus veronderstelde voorspelling van Mohammeds komst (Soera 61:6) lijkt te zijn gebaseerd op een verkeerde lezing van Johannes 14:26, een passage die in feite naar de Geest verwijst.
De Hebreeuwse geschriften waren Jezus bijbel. Hij bevestigde hun autoriteit en betrouwbaarheid en preekte uit hen. Van dezelfde geschriften kende hij God als _Adonai Elohim_, de HERE God van Isral. Hij noemde God niet _Allah_, dat een titel schijnt te zijn geweest voor een heidense Arabische godheid aangebeden in Mekka voor Mohammed. Mohammeds heidense vader, die stierf voordat Mohammed was geboren, droeg reeds de naam _Abd-Allah_ slaaf van Allah, en zijn oom werd _Obeid Allah_ genoemd.
We lezen dat soera 53:19-23 probeert het heidense Arabische geloof te weerleggen dat Allah dochters had genaamd al-Oezza, al-Laat en Manaat. (Zie ook soera 16:57 en 6:100).
De bijbelverhalen zijn rijk aan historische details, vele door de archeologie bevestigd. Zij beslaan meer dan duizend jaren, en openbaren een lang proces van technologische en culturele ontwikkeling. In tegenstelling tot de heilige geschiedenis van de koran die zonder archeologische steun is. Haar gefragmenteerde en losgekoppelde verhalen bieden geen authentieke weerspiegeling van historische culturen. Geen plaatsnamen van het oude Isral worden genoemd, zelfs Jeruzalem niet. Veel van de veronderstelde historische gebeurtenissen die in de koran weergegeven zijn hebben geen onafhankelijke bron ter bevestiging. Bijvoorbeeld, er wordt verteld dat Abraham en Ismal de Kaba in Mekka bouwden (Soera 1:127), maar dit is geheel zonder bewijs. Het bijbelse verslag, ouder dan 1000 jaar, plaatst Abraham niet ergens in Arabi.

----------


## JaquesDeMolay

Er is zelfs geen enkel historische bron die verwijst naar Mohammed, alle bronnen over Mohammed zijn islamitisch (wij van wc-eend)...als Mohammed zo groot en bijzonder zou zijn geweest zoals hij beschreven is in de hadiths dan was er wel wat meer bekend over het begin van de Islam. Echter, de historische feiten over het ontstaan van de islam zijn gehuld in nevelen, licht gezegd. De periode rond Mohammeds leven is n donker gat...misschien had het ontstaan van zo'n grote religie wel zo'n donker (oncontroleerbaar) gat nodig...

----------


## serieuze_man_36

Koran is het heilige boek van Allah swt waaraan geen twijfel is. leidraad voor de motaqoen.

----------


## Mylan

Waarom dit in ene? Denk je dat het zinvol is om dit te plaatsen op een site waar zo ongeveer iedereen moslim is. Het beter dat je naar het vrijdaggebed gaat en na afloop kun je je boodschap vertellen. Misschien kun je ze dan wel overtuigen en bekeren.....

----------


## 1437

Some Sincere Advice To 
Every Christian 

https://abdurrahmanorg.files.wordpre...h-as-saleh.pdf

----------


## Dakhan

> *Als profetische historie bevat de koran veel fouten en anachronismen*
> De bewering dat Jezus niet door kruisiging werd gexecuteerd is zonder enig historisch bewijs. En van de dingen waar alle vroege bronnen het over eens zijn is Jezus kruisiging.


Helaas is dit een leugen. Een 1500 jaar oude bijbel geschreven in het Arameens (de taal die jesus sprak) zegt zelf dat Jesus niet gekruisigd was. De Apostel Barnabas heeft die bijbel geschreven. Het Romeinse Rijk nam alleen de geschriften die hun goed uitkwamen op in het canon, dat later bekend zou worden als het Katholieke Christendom. De overige geschriften werd vernietigd.

1500 Year Old Bible Claims Jesus Was Never Crucified | Guardian Liberty Voice




> Er is zelfs geen enkel historische bron die verwijst naar Mohammed, alle bronnen over Mohammed zijn islamitisch (wij van wc-eend)...als Mohammed zo groot en bijzonder zou zijn geweest zoals hij beschreven is in de hadiths dan was er wel wat meer bekend over het begin van de Islam. Echter, de historische feiten over het ontstaan van de islam zijn gehuld in nevelen, licht gezegd. De periode rond Mohammeds leven is n donker gat...misschien had het ontstaan van zo'n grote religie wel zo'n donker (oncontroleerbaar) gat nodig...




Jesus was ook niet groot geweest. Bovendien heeft hij nooit geautoriseerd tot het maken van een nieuwe religie genaamd het Christendom. Jesus was een jood en leidde een Joodse leven.

----------


## Canaris

Barnabas ... altijd weer Barnabas
Het religie van Barnabas is een vervalsing. geschreven door een Moslim . 
Er staat in dt Jezus heeft gezegd "Er is maar 1 God en Mohammed is zijn profeet" 
500 jaar voor mohammed misschien ( want daar is absoluut geen zekerheid over) werd geboren. 

Hallo ??!!

----------


## Dakhan

Kun je dat citeren ? Ik kan ook zomaar wat hier neerzetten.

Bovendien zegt de Koran juist wel dat Jezus's leven op die dag beindigd werd, maar niet via kruisiging.

" ..... and for saying that they killed the Messiah, Jesus, son of Mary, the messenger of God! In fact, they did not kill him, nor did they never crucify him, but *it appeared to them that they did*." 4:157

----------


## SahElNoum

Dakhan, je maakt wat foutjes. dat is niet zo gek als je nieuwsbeichten kopieert en plakt en totaal geen idee hebt wat de totale context is. Om te beginnen: 

Het gospel van barnabus is in het jaar 1500 geschreven en is dus niet 1500 jaar oud. Dit is dus 1500 na Jezus en ongeveer 900 jaar na de Quran geschreven. Volgens dat gospel is Jezus niet de Messiah, Je mag maar met een vrouw trouwen terwijl je van de Quran met 4 vrouwen mag trouwen, Volgens de Quran had Maryam pijn toen ze van Jezus beviel en volgens het Gospel van Barnabus niet, In de Quran staat dat er 7 hemelen zijn en in het Gospel van Barnabus zijn dat er 9. Dus als je consistent blijft en het "Gospel van Barnabus" als authentiek aanneemt dan is de Quran fals. 

Quran 4:157 laat duidelijk zien dat de God van de Quran een misleider is, Hij heeft mensen laten denken dat Jezus aan het kruis is gegaan terwijl dit niet zo is om zodoende de mensen te misleiden. de Quran kwam 600 jaar later na dit incident, en dus hebben die mensen in die tijd geloofd dat Jezus aan het kruis is gegaan omdat Allah hun misleid heeft. 

Dit is trouwens een contradictie met Surah 3:144 aangezien er staat dat ALLE profeten dood zijn gegaan die er VOOR Muhammad waren:

وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ ۚ أَفَإِن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَىٰ أَعْقَابِكُمْ ۚ وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا ۗ وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ

----------


## Dakhan

> Dakhan, je maakt wat foutjes. dat is niet zo gek als je nieuwsbeichten kopieert en plakt en totaal geen idee hebt wat de totale context is. Om te beginnen: 
> 
> Het gospel van barnabus is in het jaar 1500 geschreven en is dus niet 1500 jaar oud. Dit is dus 1500 na Jezus en ongeveer 900 jaar na de Quran geschreven. Volgens dat gospel is Jezus niet de Messiah, Je mag maar met een vrouw trouwen terwijl je van de Quran met 4 vrouwen mag trouwen, Volgens de Quran had Maryam pijn toen ze van Jezus beviel en volgens het Gospel van Barnabus niet, In de Quran staat dat er 7 hemelen zijn en in het Gospel van Barnabus zijn dat er 9. Dus als je consistent blijft en het "Gospel van Barnabus" als authentiek aanneemt dan is de Quran fals.


Ik neem het gospel van Barnabus zeker niet als authentiek. De reden dat ik het toch neerzette is om te laten zien dat de de Christenen van toen er een spelletje van maken: Ze kozen zelf uit welke teksten ze wel gingen volgen en welke niet, gebaseerd op hun eigen belangen. Het heeft allang niet meer met God te maken. De Gospel van Barnabus is bedacht door een mens en kan dus fouten bevatten en dat bevat het ook. Mijn excuses dat het onterecht naar voren kwam dat ik het Gospel van Barnabus als authentiek zou nemen.




> Quran 4:157 laat duidelijk zien dat de God van de Quran een misleider is, Hij heeft mensen laten denken dat Jezus aan het kruis is gegaan terwijl dit niet zo is om zodoende de mensen te misleiden. de Quran kwam 600 jaar later na dit incident, en dus hebben die mensen in die tijd geloofd dat Jezus aan het kruis is gegaan omdat Allah hun misleid heeft.


God is geen misleider: In de Koran staat duidelijk dat God naar elk volk op aarde zijn profeten heeft gestuurd, deze profeten kwamen voort uit de volkeren zelf, zodat de profeten geen vreemdelingen waren bij de volkeren. Maar vaak werden deze profeten vermoord door hun eigen volk en is het geloof dus nooit overgebracht. Hetzelfde is gebeurd met Jezus. God heeft de mensen niet misleid, de mensen hebben zichzelf misleid door Jezus, profeet van God, te doden. Het joodse volk heeft vele profeten gehad en keer op keer gingen ze in de fout door hun profeten te doden. Na Jezus kwam er ook geen profeet meer onder de Joden en God liet ze alleen onder hun eigen misleidingen, totdat de Koran kwam, een verlossing voor alle volkeren.





> Dit is trouwens een contradictie met Surah 3:144 aangezien er staat dat ALLE profeten dood zijn gegaan die er VOOR Muhammad waren


Klopt, maar ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat Jezus nog leefde ? Ik heb alleen gezegd dat Jezus nooit gekruisigd was. Vlak voor de kruisiging had God het leven van Jezus zelf beindigd.

Relevante Koranverzen:

_[3:55] God said, "O Jesus, I am putting you to death, raising you to Me and cleansing you of those who disbelieved. I will place those who followed you above those who disbelieved until the Day of Resurrection. Then to Me is your ultimate return and I will judge among you regarding that which you disputed.

[3:56] As for those who disbelieved, I will commit them to a painful punishment in this world and in the Hereafter. They will have no supporters._
_
[4:155] It was in response to them violating their covenant, disbelieving in God's revelations,_ *killing the Prophets*_ unjustly and for saying, "Our hearts are veiled!" Rather, God has sealed it because of their disbelief; they do not believe except for a few.

[4:156] And for their disbelief and for saying about Mary a gross slander,

[4:157] and for saying, "We have killed the Messiah, Jesus, son of Mary, the messenger of God." In fact, they did not kill him, nor did they crucify him, but it appeared to them that they did. Those who dispute in this are in doubt concerning this matter. They have no knowledge of it; they only follow conjecture. For certain, they did not kill him.

[4:158] Rather, God raised him unto Him; God is Dignified, Wise.

[4:159] Everyone among the people of the book was required to believe in him before his death, and on the Day of Resurrection, he will be a witness against them.

[4:160] Due to the transgressions of the Jews, We have prohibited for them good things which used to be lawful for them; also for repelling many from the path of God.

[4:161] And for taking usury when they were forbidden from doing so, and for consuming people's money illicitly. We have prepared for the disbelievers among them a painful punishment.

[16:36] We have sent a messenger to every nation saying, "You shall worship God, and keep clear of false gods." Some of them were guided by God, while others justly incurred the misguidance. So travel in the land and see what was the outcome of the rejectors._

----------


## SahElNoum

"Ik neem het gospel van Barnabus zeker niet als authentiek. De reden dat ik het toch neerzette is om te laten zien dat de de Christenen van toen er een spelletje van maken:"

Ten eerste, dit 'gospel' zoals ik al zei is in het jaar 1500 gemaakt. De bijbel is ongeveer 1300 jaar ervoor gecannoniseerd. Christenen doen aan solar scripture. dat houd in dat ze alleen de bijbel als authentiek beschouwen. Geen enkele christen volgt een geschrift buiten de bijbel, waaronder dus ook het gospel van Barnabus dat 1300 jaar na de canonisatie van de bijbel kwam. 

"de mensen hebben zichzelf misleid door Jezus, profeet van God, te doden.`

Hebben de mensen zichzelf misleid? Zijn het de mensen geweest die het hebben laten lijken dat Jezus aan het kruis is gestorven en 600 jaar later pas kwam vertellen dat dit niet zo was? Allah heeft de mensen misleidt door ze te laten denken dat Jezus aan het kruis is gestorven.


"Klopt, maar ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat Jezus nog leefde ? Ik heb alleen gezegd dat Jezus nooit gekruisigd was. Vlak voor de kruisiging had God het leven van Jezus zelf beindigd."

Je qouteert 3:55 maar je hebt een verkeerde vertaling, lees het in het arabisch. nergens staat er dat het leven van Jezus is beeindigd. Dus als er staat in (3:144) dat ALLE profeten dood zijn gegaan die VOOR Muhammad leefde en Jezus leeft tot op de dag van vandaag, klopt de koran niet.

إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ۖ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ"

----------


## lena999

Ik wacht nog altijd op een profeet die ons jan overtuigen. Of gebeurde dit soort dingen alleen in tijden dat men nog dacht dat de aarde plat was. Als je erover nadenkt is het toch raar dat er in deze tijd geen enkele profeet is. Maar goed we blijven geloven in sprookjes sommige dan lol.

----------


## lena999

Niks klopt punt..

----------


## Jacks

Don't get it twisted.. 
De Islam was er al vanaf profeet Adam, Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) leefde niet in dezelfde tijd. De joden stopte als eerst met het geloven in de toen der tijd volgende profeetschap. Joden claimen Profeet Isa te hebben gekruisigd. Om profeet Isa op die manier buitenspel te zetten. Zo hebben Joden afstand genomen en is Jodendom ontstaan. Zie het als verzuiling. Christenen vonden het wel goed zo na Profeet Isa. Zo is Christendom onstaan. Enkel Moslims bleven geloven in de profeetschap. Zo zijn de 3 hemelse religie's ontstaan. Islam is de complete serie, Christendom heeft 2/3 gezien & Jodendom 1/3 van de "serie".
Alsof Allah zou getuigen op de moord van een profeet. Onmogelijk. Zoals in de bijbel staat tot stof bent gij herrijzen & tot stof zult u wederkeren. Vandaar dat wij ook geloven dat profeet Isa nog zal wederkeren om te sterven op aarde zoals iedereen. Hij zal vechten tegen Dajjal (voor jullie beter bekend als Anti-christ)
Je mist een hoop kennis & dan nog zo denigrerend over de Islam spreken..
Je zou je moeten schamen!

----------


## Jacks

Om te beginnen, de mensen van deze tijd zijn veel intelligenter dan in de tijd van de wonderen. Wij hebben van Allah (swt) een goed stel hersens gekregen om te onderzoeken/ontplooien. Mensen toen der tijd waren vaker analfabeet dus het zou bij voorbaat al oneerlijk zijn als wij getuigen zouden zijn van de wonderen en dat hun t uit een geschrift moeten ontcijferen. Er gaat nog van alles gebeuren qua beproevingen & profeetschap op aarde. Lees je eerst in voordat je een religie wegcijfert waar de wetenschap veel uit heeft kunnen halen. 
Mocht je anti Islam zijn lees de bijbel en verrijk je kennis.

----------


## Alibombali

Wij hebben inderdaad een stel hersenen gekregen en we zijn ook over het algemeen intelligenter dan vroeger, lees de nadruk op het woord "algemeen". Hierbij impliceer ik niet dat iedereen vroeger dom was. Intelligentie heeft ook te maken met kennis, lezen uit boeken en internet. De tegenwoordige maatschappij is veel ruimdenkerder dan vroeger.Wat onwaar is van Jacks is dat mensen vroeger analfabeet waren, want dat is niet zo. Nog voor Christus (dikke 1000 jaar of als het niet meer is) konden mensen schrijven en lezen. Kijk maar naar het Sanskriet. Dat is een geschrift. De oude Grieken schreven ook. Het getal 0 is al voor Jezus al bekend. En mensen konden toen ook rekenen. De wetenschap die bijvoorbeeld in de Bijbel en Koran staat genoemd is al voor die tijd al bekend, namelijk in India. De Vedas staan er vol van. Een heel simpel voorbeeld waar iedereen zo dol op is: de proces van een embryo. Dit is al voor Jezus Christus geboren was al bekend. Vergaar je kennis en zoek het op.Om heel eerlijk te zijn; de Hadiths zijn mensenwerk en heeft niets met God te maken. Dit is cultuur. Ik vind het belachelijk dat je bijvoorbeeld oneven dadels mag eten. Waarom? Omdat de profeet Mohammed (ik vind vrede zij met hem overbodig, want hij was toch een goede man? Dan heeft ie al vrede) dat deed. Hier aanbidden mensen indirect Mohammed. Nu over de Kor'an. Als je echt heel openminded wil zijn, wat onder moslims erg moeilijk is (voor mij gelukkig niet ook al ben ik een moslim), waarom de naam van profeet Mohammed een paar keer wordt genoemd in de Kor'an. Als Djibriel met openbaringen kwam, dan is het toch zeer vreemd dat hij Mohammed's naam een paar keer in noemt. Ook worden in veel verzen een vraag gesteld. Dat is onlogisch. Als het een openbaring is dan horen er geen vragen gesteld te worden maar er wordt een boodschap doorgegeven. Dat klopt al niet. Veel verzen worden herhaald alleen dan in een net iets andere context of letterlijk. Voorbeeld: 2:173 en 16:115.Ik bad 5x op een dag en ik doe het niet meer omdat ik er geen gevoel meer bij heb. Ik lees zaken in de Kor'an waar ik niet achter sta, vooral wat betreft over de ongelovigen, christenen en joden. Er wordt duidelijk korte metten met deze groep gemaakt. Eerst wordt er gezegd dat de christenen en joden geaccepteerd zijn omdat ze ook geloven en later wordt er tegen ze gesproken. Wat ik heel erg merk is als iemand die moslim is of juist niet de vraag wordt gesteld: bid jij? Als het antwoord nee is dan kijkt men een beetje raar maar zegt wel tegen jou; Probeer te bidden is goed voor je.Er is een zachte dwang in de islam ook al zegt men van niet. Het is wel zo. Ik heb het meegemaakt. Het is taboe als je over deze onderwerpen praat of de Islam wilt verlaten. Hier op internet zit iedereen in een comfortzone en dan mag men zeggen wat men wilt, alhoewel bij de meeste toch heel ingedoktrineerd is dat Islam de ware geloof is. Ik sprak laatst ook een Moslim aan die zijn geloof belijd, allemaal prima. Maar toen ik vragen stelde waarom wordt er zo afkeer tegen christenen, joden en ongelovigen gedaan in de Kor'an dan was het antwoord: Ik ben geen imam, ik ga daar niet over. Dit betekent dat die persoon niet eens mag denken of vragen zelf mag hebben er over. Er wordt dan gezegd; je doet Shirkh. Dat is heel kortzichtig allemaal. Wie zijn geloof belijd, welke dan ook; prima. Voor veel mensen is het een houvast, want anders zou men heel losbandig worden of nog losbandiger. Wisten jullie dit? Christenen geloven in de drie eenheid. Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest. In het hindoeisme heb je de Trimutri; Brahma, Vishnu en Shiva, ook de drie eenheid. De Islam gelooft in vier heilige boeken; Thora, Psalmen, Evangelie en Kor'an. Het hindoeisme heeft ook vier heilige boeken; Rigveda, Samaveda, Yajoerveda en Atharvaveda. Copy paste of toeval  :knipoog: ?

----------

